

Eben Moglen: Time To Apply The First Law Of Robotics To Our Smartphones - pwg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/06/26/eben-moglen-time-to-apply-the-first-law-of-robotics-to-our-smartphones/print/

======
JBiserkov
I completely agree with the issues presented in the interview. I'm afraid
though they cannot be solved with solving the much harder, more general
problem of "people are stupid, a.k.a. people cannot be bothered to care about
X until it's waaay too late where X = freedom, privacy, quality, etc".

Good luck, may we all help ourselves and our fellow humans.

